
Ask HN: How can I protect my private data on mobile phones? - s3f0
I am looking for solutions and would appreciate some recommendations.
======
saluki
I don't think it is possible.

Any data on your computer, phone or online is already compromised or can be at
anytime.

I don't think private data exists.

There are steps you can do to help keep data more private but nothing reliable
or for sure.

If it's online or in your phone I'd assume it's not secure.

------
clubm8
OP, are you on Android or iPhone? The advice would be OS specific.

In general, use encryption, with a good passphrase[1]. Fully power down your
phone in dangerous situations, like when crossing the border or pulled over by
law enforcement. Practice data minimization. For example, turn on Signal's
disappearing messages feature - do you really need to look back more than a
week at your chats?

Install a VPN since you'll be using a lot of suspect wifi.

And personally, I avoid logging into anything super sensitive (ex: retirement
account) unless I'm at home.

[https://theintercept.com/2015/03/26/passphrases-can-
memorize...](https://theintercept.com/2015/03/26/passphrases-can-memorize-
attackers-cant-guess/)

------
segmondy
Enable encryption on your phone. Limit the apps you use. Limit permissions to
apps. Even tho apps can only see their data. You can create separate users to
further limit data access.

------
cimmanom
Protect it from whom? Family? Casual thieves? Hackers? Corporations?
Governments?

------
pacuna
Use a VPN client, don't allow location, files or contacts access to
applications you don't trust, look for alternatives to software you don't
trust.

~~~
neilalexander
> Use a VPN client

Please stop parroting this fallacy. Unless you operate the VPN server that you
are connecting to, which most people won't, then you aren't doing much to
improve your privacy at all. You're just redirecting all of your connectivity
through some other third-party which may or may not be trustworthy, and from
there, onto some other ISPs which may or may not be trustworthy.

~~~
pacuna
Not a fallacy if you do your research properly before choosing a VPN.

~~~
neilalexander
You make the dangerous assumption that a) people research properly before
choosing a VPN and b) people even know what to look out for.

~~~
pacuna
Actually you are the one that started your argument by making assumptions.

------
Spooky23
Store your key data on disks in your home.

